# Buying Live Brine Shrimp



## Punkie (Sep 7, 2010)

Well i'm now the owner of 3 baby rbp :] I was just wondering, would it be possible to buy live brine shrimp and raise them in a separate tank or container? My local petstore sells them in a little cup for a buck but the tiny tube of eggs were $15! D= Any one try this before?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

How big are they? My guess if you bought them already they're probably past the brine shrimp stage n are up to bigger food by now like crunched up pellets(I use big pellets)frozen bloodworms, frozen daphnia, tubiflex worms, diced up krill, blackworms ect. If its to big dice it up more their size. Welcome aboard n can't wait to checkout your fish n setup.feel free to look around there's a wealth of info here n tons of veteran piranha keepers to help answer any ???s you might have.


----------



## Punkie (Sep 7, 2010)

Well 1 is about the size of a penny and the other 2 are a lil smaller for some reason :] thnx for the info


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Even at that size they eat what I mentioned before. They'll eat brine if you offer it but IMO should definitely be starting on other foods too, personally I prefer barebottom tank till they're at least a 1" to prevent wasting food n killing your water quality.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

At those sizes they can still eat brine shrimp, but id probably feed blood worms or frozen brine shrimp as its easier to do as you have to feed a bunch of bbs to fill up penny sized reds. With only a couple in a big tank with substrate you would have to feed a ton of baby brine which would pollute the water as a good chunk of the ones you fed you just sunk into the substrate. You can breed and raise brine shrimp but be aware they are salt water creatures so unless you already have saltwater equipment and knowledge I wouldnt do it as it woudl be a hassle.

Id feed the foods like bruner mentioned until you can get them on frozen fish. 15$ for a tube is way too much for the standard 6g tube. You would be better off gettign a jar online though it would be easier if you just go with frozen blood worms or brine shrimp.


----------

